# Another Tesla crash. Nobody was driving!!!!



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...a-auto-pilot-no-one-driving-crashes-tree.html
[HEADING=1]Two die in Texas after Tesla 'on auto-pilot with no one in driving seat' crashes into tree and starts massive four-hour fire that took 32,000 GALLONS of water to extinguish[/HEADING]


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

no doubt one of them was filming the entire thing for YT.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

goneubering said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...a-auto-pilot-no-one-driving-crashes-tree.html
> [HEADING=1]Two die in Texas after Tesla 'on auto-pilot with no one in driving seat' crashes into tree and starts massive four-hour fire that took 32,000 GALLONS of water to extinguish[/HEADING]


I saw that.
.burned for 4 hours !

Absolute hazard to man kind !

ELECTRIC DEATH TRAPS !



goneubering said:


> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...a-auto-pilot-no-one-driving-crashes-tree.html
> [HEADING=1]Two die in Texas after Tesla 'on auto-pilot with no one in driving seat' crashes into tree and starts massive four-hour fire that took 32,000 GALLONS of water to extinguish[/HEADING]


HALF OF CALIFORNIA WOULD BE ABLAZE 
IF WRECK WOULD HAVE HAPPENED THERE !


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

What causes the fire on an electric car?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

KevinJohnson said:


> What causes the fire on an electric car?


The Batteries !


















tohunt4me said:


> The Batteries !


















Ide


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

It's a good thing these idiots are doing the dangerous "live testing" to give the designers the data on scenarios that need fixing.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> It's a good thing these idiots are doing the dangerous "live testing" to give the designers the data on scenarios that need fixing.


Groans Loudly !.

Whats the " Bright Side " to Radioactive Bees ?
















3/4 of a Century, still here from " Testing".


----------

